# Side-scan sonar pics: Tenneco Rig Legs



## WhackUmStackUm

If you would like the GPS numbers for the ends of the structure, please send me a PM with your email address.

Bryan


----------



## Brandy

WhackUmStackUm said:


> If you would like the GPS numbers for the ends of the structure, please send me a PM with your email address.
> 
> Bryan


i love this dive


----------



## Naby

So the image in the black band to the right is similar to what would be seen by a regular fish finder except that it is rotated 90 degrees and in greater detail, correct?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Naby said:


> So the image in the black band to the right is similar to what would be seen by a regular fish finder except that it is rotated 90 degrees and in greater detail, correct?


That’s pretty much correct. The sonar ping on a conventional bottom machine fires down. My side-scan setup sends pings out at a 60 degree angle on each side. Solid structure appears light colored. Vertical relief casts a shadow. The black area represent the water column below the sonar fish or each side.


----------



## Naby

Thanks, for some reason I thought that the side scan machines (either like yours or the Hummingbird type) were blind directly below and could only see off to the side.


----------



## TightLines172

PM sent....


----------



## jmartin6240

Humminbird has a new update that shows a 3d image below the boat.


----------



## tbyrd212

Hello im new to pff and have nit figured out the pm yet but i am planning a trip around then tenneco and would love the #s to this my email is [email protected] thank you and i have enjoyed reading your posts


----------



## Burnt Drag

I went to the bottom many years ago at the Tenneco. There was a strange species of grouper that I'd never seen before, it was longer proportionally than most. I was only there for a minute or so and had to decompress for about 15 minutes before the computer would let me surface... it was my deepest. Vis was about 50'... beautiful!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Burnt Drag said:


> I went to the bottom many years ago at the Tenneco. There was a strange species of grouper that I'd never seen before, it was longer proportionally than most. I was only there for a minute or so and had to decompress for about 15 minutes before the computer would let me surface... it was my deepest. Vis was about 50'... beautiful!


Cool. My wife and I dive the bottom of the Tenneco about once a month (on rebreathers). It is one of my favorite dives. We sometimes see Warsaw grouper on our deeper dives. I have not spotted one on the Tenneco, but I wonder if you saw one of those guys.


----------



## mike6043

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Cool. My wife and I dive the bottom of the Tenneco about once a month (on rebreathers). It is one of my favorite dives. We sometimes see Warsaw grouper on our deeper dives. I have not spotted one on the Tenneco, but I wonder if you saw one of those guys.



Whatever your occupation is I can start next week:thumbup: First things on my list is a sidescan and a rebreather lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines

I've lost a lot of diamond jigs on them legs. LOL!!


----------



## Chris V

Deeplines said:


> I've lost a lot of diamond jigs on them legs. LOL!!


Yeah, I'm kinda surprised the image looks the way it does. I was expecting just a mound of jigs!


----------



## Kenton

WhackUm i am not sure my PM's are working. Did you get my email addy? Thanks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

mike6043 said:


> Whatever your occupation is I can start next week:thumbup: First things on my list is a sidescan and a rebreather lol.:thumbsup:


You are welcome to my job when I retire.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Chris V said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda surprised the image looks the way it does. I was expecting just a mound of jigs!


Anna and I have collected piles of jigs. The Tenneco is covered in fishing line, hooks, jigs and anchor rope. It can be tricky to dive at times.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Kenton said:


> WhackUm i am not sure my PM's are working. Did you get my email addy? Thanks.


 
Sorry. I did receive your PM and I will send you the numbers soon. I am in the process of turning over my side-scan pics and numbers to a friend who will be able to respond more quickly.

Sadly, I doubt I will be able to post more side-scan pics in the future. I have been receiving assorted curses, warnings and threats and from folks who are afraid I will give away "their" fishing spots. I'll talk more about the future of side-scan pics in an upcoming post.


----------



## Chris V

Give away "their" spot?!?!?!? All of the spots you've posted, for the most part, have been public spots. 

I'm sorry you have to deal with that. If it were private spots than I would understand but all one has to do is drive to the Tenneco on a calm day to easily see its anything but private


----------



## Kenton

Hey Whackem, if you have some guys messin' with you, i have some New York buddies that have been looking for an excuse to get back to their "heritage" way of doing things. They would be happy to help. As well as myself.:gunsmilie::shuriken::devil2:


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Kenton said:


> Hey Whackem, if you have some guys messin' with you, i have some New York buddies that have been looking for an excuse to get back to their "heritage" way of doing things. They would be happy to help. As well as myself.:gunsmilie::shuriken::devil2:


I have some boys up here in Atlanta that will do pretty much anything for $500 a day.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Kenton said:


> Hey Whackem, if you have some guys messin' with you, i have some New York buddies that have been looking for an excuse to get back to their "heritage" way of doing things. They would be happy to help. As well as myself.:gunsmilie::shuriken::devil2:


LOL! - Thanks guys. I may need to start wearing kevlar underwear, if I continue to post numbers and side-scan pics.


----------



## ryanbr

I would agree about private stuff. But I havent seen you put on anything that someone couldnt get with a "little" snooping around. Some airplanes, a few natural bottom spots, etc, could be left alone. You're either dealing w some really old guys w sounding leads or some that think the freighter is a private spot. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## polar21

That is pretty ridiculous for people to send you nasty pm's on posting public spots. I am all in favor of you posting up their usernames to see who these people are. 

I havent fished that thing in years but the pics are cool as heck. One of the awesome things about your pics is the fact that some of the spots I have dove and can relate to what I am seeing on the side scan shots you post.


----------



## cbigcarl

What brand of sonar are you using?


----------



## jakerider

Whomever is calling you out "behind the scenes" is a gigantic pussy. You provide an interesting view of something that most of us can not fathom if we don't dive. I applaud you for what you have posted and you are one of the first posters I look for when I log on. I have never seen you post somethig that was "private".

I say expose these dbags that have something to say about what you are doing.....that kind of crap pisses me off.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Thanks Bro. I appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## sailor

I too really enjoy seeing the images. Most are spots I'll never visit, although a few I have dove many years ago. I find the imaging fascinating - so keep posting!


----------



## jp8674

*tennacco numbers*



WhackUmStackUm said:


> If you would like the GPS numbers for the ends of the structure, please send me a PM with your email address.
> 
> Bryan


 new to forum could you pease send the numbers for the ends of the structure
[email protected]


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

just wanted to say thank you for your post! Have really enjoyed your sonar images. i just got certified last year to dive and look forward to more of your post!


----------



## cheshirekev

Thanks for all the great info! I genuinely appreciate you sharing these awesome images with us over the years. I also look for your posts everytime I check in. Thanks again


----------

